# Game Thread Lakers @ Hornets Back to the Bayou Wednesday March 8th 7PM Central



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Los Angeles Lakers(31-30)*​*at*​*New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets(31-28)*​​*Wednesday March 8th 7:00 PM Central*​*New Orleans Arena,New Orleans,La.*​
*I don't think the importance of this game can be overstated from both a symbolic point and in view of the cold hard reality facing both these teams at this point in their seasons.If anyone has any news on the readiness of the Arena and the Arena's scoreboard so forth they should feel free to post it here.I haven't updated the stats yet.*​ 
*I **prefer not to think about the ramifications of this game beyond the lines as I am not in any postion to divine what these might be.However I think it's very important for things to go as smoothly as possible.I would love to beat the Lakers again if only for the sake of beating the Lakers,but this win could prove the decisive tiebreaker if the Hornets and Lakers wound up tied for either the 8th or 7th seed.I really would be happy if the team could get back on track even if they lose.Their recent play in the second half has been rather disheartening.*




*Probable Starters.Click on photo for profile*
*<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Chris Paul</TD><TD>Kirk Snyder</TD><TD>PJ Brown</TD><TD>Desmond Mason</TD><TD>David West</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>16.4</TD><TD>8.1</TD><TD>9.3</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>16.8</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>5.4</TD><TD>2.5</TD><TD>7.6</TD><TD>4.3</TD><TD>7.5</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>7.9</TD><TD>1.6</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>.9</TD><TD>1.3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




**<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Speedy Claxton</TD><TD>Aaron Williams</TD><TD>Rasual Butler</TD><TD>Moochie Norris </TD><TD>Marc Jackson </TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>12.6</TD><TD>3.3</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>2.6</TD><TD>4.9</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>3.4</TD><TD>2.5</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>2.6</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>4.6</TD><TD>.3</TD><TD>.4</TD><TD>1.1</TD><TD>.5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*

*Probable Starters.Click on photo for profile*

*<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Smush Parker</TD><TD>Kobe Bryant</TD><TD>Chris Mihm</TD><TD>Lamar Odom</TD><TD>Brian Cook</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>11.3</TD><TD>35.1</TD><TD>10.3</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>8.5</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>3.2</TD><TD>5.4</TD><TD>6.3</TD><TD>9.2</TD><TD>3.2</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>3.4</TD><TD>4.7</TD><TD>.9</TD><TD>5.3</TD><TD>1.1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




**<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Devean George</TD><TD>Kwame Brown</TD><TD>Luke Walton</TD><TD>Sasha Vujacic </TD><TD>Andrew Bynum</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>4.1</TD><TD>5.9</TD><TD>3.8</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>1.9</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>1.7</TD><TD>5.9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2.1</TD><TD>1.9</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>1.1</TD><TD>.8</TD><TD>2.1</TD><TD>1.8</TD><TD>.1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*<!-- / message --><!-- sig --><!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

This is a good chance to break the losing streak.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

And oh yeah, back in New Orleans.
GO HORNETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I really wish I could go back to New Orleans for this game! I'll watch it on TV for sure...


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

anybody planning on attending the game? hopefully we can come out with a win. it would be nice for the people down in new orleans :cheers:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5389982

Tonights' game is a sellout and the other two games appear to be well on their way judging by this article.As best I can tell the Arena seems to be ready.Placido Domingo already opened the arena up judging by my news.google search results.Not really familiar with his work myself so I skipped the concert reviews.

PREVIEW​Hornets Game Notes​209 Stories About tonights Game​


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im so happy about this game...Im PUMPED!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im all over this gamethread like stank on ****...I know I've been gone but the SEC season is in full swing...but Im all over this one baby!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Aww looking at my old seats makes me sad


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Other Lakers are getting involved to early. Thats not good...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

10 minutes of Govenor Blanco spewing BS...no thanks...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Kobe Bryant is just getting ridiculous and taking it away from the Hornets in the 4th...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

So do you mean to tell me the best person Scott could put on Kobe was Speedy in the 4th??!! Is he serious? Kobe is at least a whole 7 inches taller and pounds heavier than Speedy. Sad effort. Here comes Indiana.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Woah woah woah.
We lost this one, Kobe just kept nailing us like crazy....


----------



## GBFanJ (Dec 17, 2003)

Once again, Kobe Bryant ruins what is supposed to be a good day. This just makes me mad, that he keeps ruining the NBA with his selfish attitude.

I'm sorry that you guys couldn't get the win in this one. I really wanted to see the Hornets get this win, and just get a victory for the whole city of New Orleans. Still, I'm pulling for you to get back to the playoffs. After the season that you had last season, it's great to see that it was just a one-season thing and you're back to winning ways.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

GBFanJ said:


> Once again, Kobe Bryant ruins what is supposed to be a good day. This just makes me mad, that he keeps ruining the NBA with his selfish attitude.
> 
> I'm sorry that you guys couldn't get the win in this one. I really wanted to see the Hornets get this win, and just get a victory for the whole city of New Orleans. Still, I'm pulling for you to get back to the playoffs. After the season that you had last season, it's great to see that it was just a one-season thing and you're back to winning ways.


Thanks a lot GBFanJ! Kobe is definitely going to make sure he gets his because he wants to win as well but I do think the Hornets could have played a little better in the 4th. Scott hasn't been doing well with substitutions lately. I know he had Speedy in the game for offense but to use him to defend Kobe was just ridiculous. In any event, it was a good night for New Orleans. Thanks for wishing the city and the team well.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

GBFanJ said:


> Once again, Kobe Bryant ruins what is supposed to be a good day. This just makes me mad, that he keeps ruining the NBA with his selfish attitude.
> 
> I'm sorry that you guys couldn't get the win in this one. I really wanted to see the Hornets get this win, and just get a victory for the whole city of New Orleans. Still, I'm pulling for you to get back to the playoffs. After the season that you had last season, it's great to see that it was just a one-season thing and you're back to winning ways.


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

